# hey new here just looking for some support and help along the way if i need it



## garrettm (May 7, 2017)

hey like the title says im new here just looking to meet new people share goals ect get help and help other the more i can learn the better


----------



## brazey (May 8, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (May 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## clicting (May 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## yesidont (May 14, 2017)

welcome


----------



## AdmissionPro123 (May 17, 2017)

hey i'm new too.. i'm admissionpro from India..

Atria Institute of Technology bangalore
BMS Institute of Technology  admission
Brindavan college of engineering admission
sri jayachamarajendra college of engineering  Admission
 Nagarjuna College of Engineering  Admission
RR Institute of Technology  Admission


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2017)

welcome to the board


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 8, 2017)

You'll soon pick up some good advice and tips here, cheers.


----------

